# New Boards



## Tallen (Oct 22, 2006)

I love the New Boards and find them a much better format than the old Boards. The threaded format is much better than the old one and is most friendly to the user. I didn't find any glitches in my account since the move and thought this was a well thought out and orchestrated upgrade. Those folks that have done the work did a great job, one of the best I have ever seen in such an upgrade.  

Thank you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Ted.


----------

